#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Wat te doen?

## Mazie

Ik heb spijtig genoeg van dat krullend haar, wat heel droog is. Ik weet dus niet wat ik hier aan moet doen?! Kunnen jullie me helpen?

----------


## Maroua1

Tegen droog haar kun je met haar creme al veel doen. Vraag er anders eens na bij je kapper. Wil je de krullen weg? Dan zou ik voor een stijltang gaan.

----------


## Mazie

Neen, wil mijn krullen niet weg in tegendeel! het ziet er erg slapjes uit. Ik heb gehoord dat er een soort van masker bestaat?

----------


## Lailla92

kokosolie gebruiken! Een keer in de week als masker en dan goed met shampoo uitspoelen!

----------

